# It gives sweet flavor



## aurelien.demarest

Hi guys,

would you mind to tell me if my translation below is correct please?

A tour guide told me that _it gives sweet flavor._
قال لي مرشد سياحي أنّه يعطي نكهةٌ حلوهٌ

Don't know if in English "_to give sweet flavor_" is correct... what I want to say is that some ingredient _is bringing a sweet flavor_ to a dish.

Thanks in advance
Aurélien


----------



## suma

The English is ok, or you can say* it imparts a sweet flavor to the dish.
*
But I suspect that your Arabic translation is too literal, but wait for a native speaker.


----------



## aurelien.demarest

Okay thank you Sum anyway


----------



## cherine

I think your translation is correct, Aurélien.


----------



## aurelien.demarest

Thanks Cherine


----------



## Finland

Hello!

Sounds ok, but you just need to change the case of the last two words:
نكهةً حلوةً
If your sentence has an object, I suppose you could also use the verb حلّى، يُحَلّي

HTH

S


----------



## akhooha

I'm under the impression that the word نكهة refers to a combination of odor and taste, whereas the word طعم would be used to refer to taste or flavor alone. Is this correct?


----------



## maldhowayanr

^You're right.


----------



## cherine

I don't know, I always understand نكهة as "taste".


----------



## akhooha

And how do you understand "طعم"?
Note: according to Lisan al Arab, page 4544, نكهة would seem to have more to do with رائحة. Perhaps the meaning has changed over the years...


----------



## cherine

akhooha said:


> And how do you understand "طعم"?


I understand both as synonym. But I could well be mistaken.


----------



## dkarjala

akhooha said:


> And how do you understand "طعم"?
> Note: according to Lisan al Arab, page 4544, نكهة would seem to have more to do with رائحة. Perhaps the meaning has changed over the years...



There is a parallel idea in French, where the word 'parfum' can mean a taste_ given _to something, i.e. a _flavor_. I think طعم = taste and نكهة = flavor. In fact, English 'flavor' is from a word for 'perfume/aroma' originally and is cognate with IE roots like flower, blow, inflate, etc.


----------



## Bakr

نستعملها اليوم كمترادفات


> نكهة
> مذاق، طعم "نكهَة القهوة/ الطعام- نكهةُ الشِّعر: عذوبتُه".ـ


معجم اللغة العربية المعاصرة


----------



## akhooha

Bakr said:


> نستعملها اليوم كمترادفات
> ...


 Thank you Bakr --- would you say they are used with equal frequency?


----------



## cherine

I don't know about other countries, but in Egypt the word نكهة is only used with added flavor, usually only written on packs/packages. For example:
on a pack of tea شاي بنكهة التفاح, but people would just say شاي بالتفاح .


----------



## Bakr

akhooha said:


> Thank you Bakr --- would you say they are used with equal frequency?


بالنسبة لغير المتخصصين في اللغة تستعمل كمترادفات..ولكن من مهنته الكتابة مثل الكتاب والمترجمين..ومن لديهم اطلاع على المعنى الأصلي للكلمات يستعملونها حسب السياق وذوقهم الشخصي وتراكم المعنى لديهم نفسيا..قد يستعملون مثلا "النكهة" بالنسبة للسيجارة والقهوة..و"المذاق" و"الطعم" للأكل..رغم أن الطعام لديه علاقة بالرائحة..الغريب أن الانجليزية أيضا فيها هذا الترادف للكلمات


> Most of us use the terms taste and flavor interchangeably


ملاحظة حول ترجمة 


> sweet flavor to a dish



sweet هل نترجم
بـ حلو أم لذيذ
بالنسبة لطبق أكل
dish


----------

